# School Guys come here



## nileshgr (Jan 26, 2008)

Ok guys i think we have many school guys in 8th, 9th, 10th, 11th and 12th roaming around here. Lets all become friends!!!

*EDIT*

Please mention your class & school

I am in 10th now.


----------



## victor_rambo (Jan 26, 2008)

Ya, come here and get ragged by the seniors


----------



## Pathik (Jan 26, 2008)

yea.. Aa jaoo bacchho.


----------



## nileshgr (Jan 26, 2008)

whats your big idea of teasing us ? huh


----------



## Hitboxx (Jan 26, 2008)

*WATCH OUT!!! Here comes the paedo.........*

*www.zumcomics.info/richardargent/faces/images/pulling-a-face-008.jpg


----------



## hullap (Jan 26, 2008)

The Unknown said:


> whats your big idea of teasing us ? huh


ya wats the big idea
ya and @The Unknown whiach klass r u in 
m in 9th


----------



## nileshgr (Jan 26, 2008)

PaulScholes18 said:


> ya wats the big idea
> ya and @The Unknown whiach klass r u in
> m in 9th


10th

@Hitboxx,

Please mention your class


----------



## ico (Jan 26, 2008)

I'm in 9th. Just got 14 last week.......


----------



## krates (Jan 26, 2008)

9th


----------



## Pathik (Jan 26, 2008)

Run away kids.. B4 hitboxx starts gashmoygagoodiying.


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 26, 2008)

8th


----------



## nileshgr (Jan 26, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Run away kids.. B4 hitboxx starts gashmoygagoodiying.


????


----------



## hullap (Jan 26, 2008)

hitboxx is near 40.
he told me on the digit IRC

and every one mention ur skool too
mine DPS Rohini


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 26, 2008)

im 15 n in 9th standard


----------



## nileshgr (Jan 26, 2008)

Hitboxx, a fraud ? 

My school- Kendriya Vidyalya CME, Pune 31


----------



## Who (Jan 26, 2008)

PaulScholes18 said:


> hitboxx is near 40.
> he told me on the digit IRC



Wow, hitboxx is still in high school even at this age... too bad


----------



## nileshgr (Jan 26, 2008)

smit said:


> Wow, hitboxx is still in high school even at this age... too bad


----------



## hullap (Jan 26, 2008)

@The Unknown
edit ur 1st post to include skool


----------



## Ron (Jan 27, 2008)

Me in class 10........
School: Modern Indian School; Kathmnandu; Nepal


----------



## max_demon (Jan 27, 2008)

me in 9th , SGHPS . but studying 10th .


----------



## Chirag (Jan 27, 2008)

11th

MIT Gurukul, Pune


----------



## azzu (Jan 27, 2008)

11th .ELURU


----------



## hullap (Jan 27, 2008)

max_demon said:


> me in 9th , SGHPS . but studying 10th .


what do u mean in sum post u said ur 20 in sum ur 14 wats ur real age
see this *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=717562&postcount=44


----------



## nileshgr (Jan 27, 2008)

Yeah true. In that post he has a daughter ???  All such idiotic frauds come here duh.


----------



## max_demon (Jan 27, 2008)

haha lol


----------



## hullap (Jan 27, 2008)

See this also


> me in 9th , SGHPS . but studying 10th .


he says he is in 9th but in 10th


----------



## azzu (Jan 27, 2008)

This is his real Age  


code said:


> for my girlfriend : 15


----------



## max_demon (Jan 27, 2008)

i m mad , read my blog for more info



azzu said:


> This is his real Age



Yeah


----------



## krates (Jan 27, 2008)

Mine is ST ALOYSIUS HIGH SCHOOL


----------



## DarkDante (Jan 26, 2010)

me in 9th in Navrachna HS,Baroda


----------



## Chirag (Jan 29, 2010)

:\ A navra-chana-ite bumping old thread.


----------



## Aspire (Feb 2, 2010)

Merge with *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=80667


----------



## dreams (Feb 3, 2010)

I was also a school kid some 10 yrs bac


----------

